# 6 month old puppy not eating



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

Any incite is much appreciated...

Back story - 2 weeks ago we got Duke a bath and nailes clipped at his doggie daycare. ( we have done this before with no issues). When we picked him up the groomer said that he had eaten some hair off the floor while try had him drying. We thought nothing of it. A day later he coughed up two Palm sized hair balls. We then stared to notice a bit of diarrhea, did not think much of this either as he is a puppy and this type of thing comes and goes. The diarrhea continued for a few day and then started to tighten up... Still what I would consider a loose stool but not to the extent of diarrhea. ( thought we were out of the woods). New Years eve he knocked a bowl of Doritos (cool ranch) off of the counter and managed to scarf down 3/4 of it before anyone could pull him away. After this we had an episode of vomiting and back to diarrhea. (I attributed it to eating the Doritos). The following morning we did not feed him only gave him some ice cubes and water. We tried to feed at noon (not normal food, we tried to feed chicken and white rice) he ate what we gave him. After this meal we tried to feed him normal food (annameat wheat and corn free) and some rice. He ate a couple bites and walked away. A few hours later he threw up again. It is now the evening of Jan 1st we attempt to feed dinner and he wanted nothing to do with it. This continued most of the day Jan 2nd. We were successful with a few prices of chicken a rice ( maybe 1/4 breast of chicken and a heaping tablespoon of rice) we also struggled to get him to drink at all on the 2nd. Saturday morning we were successful in getting him to drink some ( we mixed in a bit of infant pedialite to try to get some electrolites and vitamins back into him). We then dropped him off at my parents (due to the fact we had something to do for a few hours and he was not feeling well). When he was aty parents he would he their dogs food. ( they feed a normal on the shelf pedigree large dog formula) he would eat a bit of that ( they only let him have a handful every few hours). For the remainder of that day and Sunday he would eat that food (we added some wet food he normally eats) and drink water no problem. This morning (Monday) he was lucky about eating again. I am concerned because u can tell he is loosing weight.

A few questions:

Do you think this could be related to the hair or Doritos? 

Could we have gotten a bad batch of Annameat food and it gave him stomach issues? 

Should I try to change his food all togethere? 

Do you think maybe he ate something that is causing an obstruction and making him feel full?

I am worried because he is in a crutial stage of grown and I don't want to stunt that.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: 6 month old puppy nsot eating*

Sorry it hit post before editing... There are a few typos.

Also I couldn't decide to post this here or "health problems" so if it needs to be moved please do so.

Thanks again for ur responses


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because it went on for two weeks a vet check is probably in order, if he is still under the weather. Are his poos back to normal, and does his stomach feel tight?
Dogs can eat wild animals, and normally just pass the hair.
A large amount of hair alone maybe hard for them to pass.
It would be the reason he threw up the first hair balls.
It would be hard to say if he has any masses of hair that did not pass.
Doritos might bother a dogs stomach for a day. Your parents feeding him a different kind of dog food could also bother his stomach for a day or two.


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Texas Red...


----------



## Duke_of_Birds (Aug 6, 2014)

Sooo it has been a week or so now from the original post. I discussed the situation with the vet over the phone and we both came to an agreement that I got a bad bag of food. We changed Duke's food cold turkey to blue buffalo and he is eating like a champ. He has already put back on the few pounds he lost. All is good.


----------

